# The New Refits Are Here, The New Refits Are Here!



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Picked up a couple of refits at my LHS.

I must say its a nice little kit.

Everything looks good.
No window depressions on the saucer however.
But window depressions are everywhere else.

The recessed panel lines for the Hangar Deck are probably the finest I've ever seen put into plastic.

Even the vents on the nacelle struts are detailed with raised lines in this case, but so fine its hard to be believed.

For $15.00 bucks this kit is WELL worth it.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Picked up a couple of refits at my LHS.
> 
> I must say its a nice little kit.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Boom175 (May 24, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Edge said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


Great Lakes Train and Hobby.
(586) 254-1600
$14.99

Give them a call.
Pic are too much a pain in the but.

Don't doubt me again, grasshopper.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im picking mine up tonight as well. Good all AAA Hobbies in Magnolia , south NJ. $21.99. They are a distributer, but still I think $22 is worth it for this kit.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Grasshopper, LOL, Would Master Po ever lie?


I want several.
:thumbsup:

ps crevat emptor, let the buyer beware...on ebay, over $40!
I would get a 1/350 at that cost!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...great news! Until I get mine, I look forward to hearing what you guys do with them...Out of the Box? Kit bashes? How about combining it with the PL TOS Enterprise (half/half)?...Have fun...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

where's my preorder e-mail?


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> where's my preorder e-mail?



mine too


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Where is my 1/350 TOS 1701?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Where is my 1/350 TOS 1701?


The only kit I'm really interested in.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

And where the hell are the pictures?! :tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Landru said:


> And where the hell are the pictures?! :tongue:


I know! Get the camera fired up and share the goodness!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Pic are too much a pain in the but.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Picked up a couple of refits at my LHS.
> 
> I must say its a nice little kit.
> 
> ...


Okay, but what about the decals? Are there options for the 1701-A? or is it just for the 1710?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Also, is the Paramount licensing rubbish on the exterior of the ship again (like the TOS E kits) or did they get smart and put it on the underside of the display stand this time?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Good but I don't like the fact that there's no windows moulded onto the saucer.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got about 60% of the kit assembled and so far heres what I found.

I goes together great. The engineering is fantastic.
Be carefull test fitting because you might not get them apart (yeah I know its a snap kit). The tooling is just that tight.
The thing I don't care for the most is the plastic itself.
Nothing too out of the ordinary, but a little soft.

I do see a couple of aftermarket pieces in the future mainly the bridge piece....
There is no bridge docking ring detail and the placement of the tabs obstructs the forward spotlight opening.
Also, there is a ridge on the main saucer for the bridge like on the 350 kit.
However on this one, the side openings are not at 90 degrees, but rather 60-70 degrees. So one could remove those ridges and add a aftermarket bridge to make everything better.

The second piece that will likely show up soon in aftermarket world, is the lower sensor array where a similar problem exists. There is no detail for the spotlight openings.

The secondary hull is a fortress of interlocking plastic.
The Nacelle struts lock in nicely.

One warning. On my Port nacelle the parts wouldn't completely compress together. I suspect the rear post may be too long or something, So I suggest shorting it before assembly.

I did a direct comparison against the Alliance kit from Federation Models.

I have to admit, the detail on the Alliance kit is tighter and crisper.
Plus there is no way to display a hangar deck on the plastic kit.

So if you bought the Alliance kit, don't feel bad because it probably is still the better representation of the refit in 1/1000 scale. 

The decals are for the refit only.

In conclusion I'd give the Plastic refit a A-

If your uncomfortable with resin, are on a budget, or want to build a fleet or Kitbash. This kit will totally satisfy your needs.

If money is no option, and you are skilled with resin kits, the Alliance refit may be better for you. 

Oh, and pics are a pain.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I'm getting my first 2 Tomorrow!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I got mine at the same store Tepes did for $11 each, of course I ordred a case! woot!
Now, I wonder how many will show up at wonderfest?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jafo said:


> I got mine at the same store Tepes did for $11 each, of course I ordred a case! woot!
> Now, I wonder how many will show up at wonderfest?


Had to rub it in, didn'tcha John.

Nice.

P.S.
Who can tell me how to make clickable thumbnails from photobucket?

Because its not clear on their site.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

you have to make the thumbnail first. Make it something like 200x200.

Then take that image, upload it and then link the img to the actual picture

like this:

[img=www.yourthumbnail.jpg] and then close the tags.

or just paste the link here.


----------



## PatrickE34 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm excited for this one. Something small that I can do quickly and display it on my desk at work. Compared to the 1/350 that I think is half the size of my desk space at home.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I've been curious about how to do a clickable thumbnail, so I went to my Photobucket account and found a way to do this fairly easily and automatically. Here's how you do it:

Step 1.) Go to your gallery on Photobucket. The page will say *In This Album*, and there will be the thumbnails of all your photos with options under each one like "Email & IM", "Direct Link", etc. Below all the thumbnails, there is a clickable link the says "Link options". Click it.

Step 2.) A pop-up window will open. You will see several options, some of which are clicked on and some of which are not. Under *IMG for bulletin boards & forums* is an option for "Clickable thumbnail". It's turned off by default, so turn it on, then click the save button.

Step 3.) Now, you will see that the *IMG Thumb* option has now been added the the option list below ALL of your thumbnails. From now on, when you want to post a clickable thumbnail here, just click in the box of code next to IMG Thumb, copy the code, and paste it here. Voila! Clickable thumbnail!!! Neat, huh? Here's my test to prove that it works:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

ooh, it works!

wth guys, digital camera, upload to photobucket and share!

make us beg will ya?!?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Have to take a run down Van **** to Great Lakes Saturday!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Just Plain Al said:


> Have to take a run down Van **** to Great Lakes Saturday!!!


Call first.
I think John bought them all.

Thanks for the photobucket tutorial guys.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Dont worry theres still some on the shelves. But when I went back up there today to get some more and the clerk said the ones I got were mismarked and the price is $15.99 and no he would not budge. I still bought some though, cant have too many.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Jafo said:


> Dont worry theres still some on the shelves. But when I went back up there today to get some more and the clerk said the ones I got were mismarked and the price is $15.99 and no he would not budge. I still bought some though, cant have too many.


Wondered how you got those kits at 11 dollars!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

still no pics


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

What's LaBeouf going to be? Dr. Smith? Or the new Dr. Venkman?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jafo said:


> Dont worry theres still some on the shelves. But when I went back up there today to get some more and the clerk said the ones I got were mismarked and the price is $15.99 and no he would not budge. I still bought some though, cant have too many.


My buddy Bob went in to get one today and told me the same thing.


I was buying gas a few years ago, filling up my F-150 and noticed that the pump was pumping the gas at $.27 per gallon.

I looked up at the sign.......$2.79 per gallon.

Now I had a mental and moral dilemma, fill up and not say anything for fear of being charged the difference or be honest and let the sales clerk inside know that they were selling gas for 1/10th of what they should have been.

Did I mention it was 7:00 pm.
They had been selling gas at that price ALL DAY and nobody said anything.

Well, I decided to go in and tell them.
The clerk looked at the machine and turned WHITE AS A GHOST!
I offered to pay the difference, he said thanks but no (he was also legally
bound to let me have it for that I realized later).

Sadly that station went out of business about 3 weeks later.

I guess the moral to the story is, double check the price your employees put on your product.

Now I wish I had picked up a few more. 


Side note: When attaching the dorsal neck to the secondary hull, watch out for a very slight lean to the left. Not as extreme as on the AMT refit, but its there.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I'm getting my first 2 Tomorrow!!


I bought my first 2 today. Its boxed in a box about the size of the 1/1000 Original Enterprise. As far as the kit goes its a scaled down version of the 1/350 scale refit. Clear parts layout is similiar to the big model. I hav'ent opened the decals yet but I can tell their extensive. The display stand is the same one that is included in the Vulcan Shuttle model. I'm tempted to build one but I only have until Tuesday because I'm going on vacation. And its a big decal job on a small model. Its a Very Nice 1/1000 rendition of the Movie Enterprise. I will be buying more for sure. Guy Schlicter


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

In the prototypes, the panels lines were way too thick and deep for the scale. Have these been corrected?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> In the prototypes, the panels lines were way too thick and deep for the scale. Have these been corrected?


 I looked at the Primary Hull Panel lines and they don't look too bad in my opinion. Perhaps on the prototype they were more noticeable because they were still in the process of tooling the kit and refinements still had to be made


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Panel lines are fine in my opinion, and the paramount logo is inside the saucer section. The decals are amazing. Almost everything is covered. Harldly any painting to do at all , just as was with the Vulcan Shuttle. I will start on this over the weekend.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I bought my first 2 today. Its boxed in a box about the size of the 1/1000 Original Enterprise. As far as the kit goes its a scaled down version of the 1/350 scale refit. Clear parts layout is similiar to the big model. I hav'ent opened the decals yet but I can tell their extensive. The display stand is the same one that is included in the Vulcan Shuttle model. I'm tempted to build one but I only have until Tuesday because I'm going on vacation. And its a big decal job on a small model. Its a Very Nice 1/1000 rendition of the Movie Enterprise. I will be buying more for sure. Guy Schlicter


Build and paint the base coat before you leave on vacation.

That way, when you get back, the paint will have had plenty of time to cure before you subject it to decal softener.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Do they sell the white pearlescent in a spray can , or bottles that you can brush on. I might try basecoating it with this. If it is too much work , I will probably just decal it after minor painting right out of the box. My Vulcan shuttle came out great without having any basecoat. Just minor detail painting .


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

jaws62666 said:


> Do they sell the white pearlescent in a spray can , or bottles that you can brush on. I might try basecoating it with this. If it is too much work , I will probably just decal it after minor painting right out of the box. My Vulcan shuttle came out great without having any basecoat. Just minor detail painting .


Tamiya has a great pearlcoat in a rattlecan. But it's semi-transluscent so prime with white first.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

still no pics, eh? I'm starting to question whether people actually have them.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Here in Tucson, none of the shops have them. They're on order at best, here. On shop owner said he wouldn't order them until he sold all of the older Trek kits he has in stock.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

The refits are here but apparently, the pictures of the refits are still on back-order.................

Gene


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm working the next 3 saturdays otherwise I'd get the kit and give it the regular review treatment. Perfect opportunity for anyone to scoop me! :wave:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I picked up two refits at my LHS (AAA Hobbies) right out of the box delivered by UPS, AND two FM Snowspeeders today. It was a good day for me model-wise.

I will post pics on Sunday if no-one else has by then.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> still no pics, eh? I'm starting to question whether people actually have them.


Its actually a conspiracy to drive you crazy.

I'm too busy enjoying mine to take any.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Hobby Lobby still hadn't received any when I was there, today. Hoping they get some in next week, cuz they've got a sale going through the 27th: 30% off all plastic model kits!!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

30% off, thats good information, thanks mate.
:hat:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*For all the non belivers*



Magesblood said:


> still no pics


Here is my kit which I got in NJ


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Here is my kit which I got in NJ


Some more pics. The decals are awesome


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Some more pics. The decals are awesome


The final pics of the pre built kit


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I have 1 of the 2 I bought yesterday well under way and I am using the snap feature and the parts appear to stay together. I generally always glue but I'm trying out the snap feature. In my opinion the Deflector Dish and Impulse Deflection Crystal need to be painted. If the deflector doesn't include the decal than it will look bland and the deflection crystal could use some clear blue paint but the Main Deflector needs it more. Only thing left to build are the warp nacelles than I decal it. That is what will really make this kit awesome. Next one of these I build I will glue and do minimal painting.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

anyone have an example of what a model looks like with that many decals?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I have 1 of the 2 I bought yesterday well under way and I am using the snap feature and the parts appear to stay together. I generally always glue but I'm trying out the snap feature. In my opinion the Deflector Dish and Impulse Deflection Crystal need to be painted. If the deflector doesn't include the decal than it will look bland and the deflection crystal could use some clear blue paint but the Main Deflector needs it more. Only thing left to build are the warp nacelles than I decal it. That is what will really make this kit awesome. Next one of these I build I will glue and do minimal painting.Guy Schlicter.


Does everything snap in ok. Are there any visible seams. I want to snap mine too, but I dont want there to be any gaps from long pegs , or pegs that dont fit in snuggly


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Does everything snap in ok. Are there any visible seams. I want to snap mine too, but I dont want there to be any gaps from long pegs , or pegs that dont fit in snuggly


Not too many noticeable gaps. Its a well engineered kit. Even though its not as good as gluing it does stay together. Be patient on snapping some of the parts in place. You will be able to snap them but it will take a little effort. The deflector dish (snapping it in place) and snapping the Primary Hull on to the Secondary Hull strut are some areas where you have to be patient for sure


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Not too many noticeable gaps. Its a well engineered kit. Even though its not as good as gluing it does stay together. Be patient on snapping some of the parts in place. You will be able to snap them but it will take a little effort. The deflector dish (snapping it in place) and snapping the Primary Hull on to the Secondary Hull strut are some areas where you have to be patient for sure


Thanks, I agree as well. I am going to paint my deflector clear blue, and crystal as well. The outer nacelles definately need to be painted black also. I will be doing minor detail painting, but mostly it will be decals.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

jaws62666, thanks for the pics!


It was reported on Starship Modeler that the saucer has a noticeable forward droop. Has anyone here experienced the same with their kits?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That's what I was afraid of. The panel lines are WAY too big for the scale. I suppose I can just fill them and draw them back on with pencil.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

heres more pics on Cults site
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=3630


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Too bad that the decal secondary panel patterns (especially engineering hull) are 1701-A design, and yet the registry marking decals are only 1701.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

+1 on the thanks to Jaws for the photos. I knew cameras still existed and weren't 'black magic'. 

Have to agree that the panel lines are pretty cavernous at that scale.

Still a sweet kit. Steve said he should get his first shipment Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, 1 more nacelle and I'm done! A piece of helpful advice. It is best to glue this kit together, the parts hold together but in certain areas the connection isn't too good. I heard some rattling and got out my fine brush with Testor Liquid cement and went over a good portion of the model with it. Less rattling and a more firm build now. On my kit the Secondary hull strut attachment to the secondary hull is o.k. to the rear but it lifts of easily in front near the Deflector Dish. I reinforced the whole area with liquid cement. I can't wait to see it decaled, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, 1 more nacelle and I'm done! A piece of helpful advice. It is best to glue this kit together, the parts hold together but in certain areas the connection isn't too good. I heard some rattling and got out my fine brush with Testor Liquid cement and went over a good portion of the model with it. Less rattling and a more firm build now. On my kit the Secondary hull strut attachment to the secondary hull is o.k. to the rear but it lifts of easily in front near the Deflector Dish. I reinforced the whole area with liquid cement. I can't wait to see it decaled, Guy Schlicter.


Any alignment or "droop" issues?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

1701ALover said:


> Any alignment or "droop" issues?


luckily no


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Are there paneling decals for the nacelles? Looking at the pic of the decal sheet I didn't see them, but I hope I'm mistaken...


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

omnimodel said:


> Are there paneling decals for the nacelles? Looking at the pic of the decal sheet I didn't see them, but I hope I'm mistaken...


On the 2nd sheet of decals right upper corner, going down 2nd AND 3rd long strip of decals look to be for the nacelles.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought the strongback, etc., were supposed to be in the TMP green scheme, since this was the Refit vs. -A. Are they green or blue, or what? The photos posted are kinda deceiving.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guy, so glad you got the first one together.
Cheers Buddy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I wonder if the decals themselves will take care of some of the panel line issues.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Forgive me being old fashioned, but do they seriously expect the model maker to use all those decals - isn't painting the thing the whole point of making a plastic kit? My Iwata is sitting here beside me wondering if its future is doomed....any way, the Aztec is way too symmetrical, it needs to be a more haphazard secondary pattern. 

Looks promising though, I am looking forward to getting one of these here in the UK.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1701ALover said:


> Any alignment or "droop" issues?


Watch out for a VERY slight lean to the left of the dorsal neck.

Aside from that everything seems good.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Flux Chiller said:


> Forgive me being old fashioned, but do they seriously expect the model maker to use all those decals - isn't painting the thing the whole point of making a plastic kit? My Iwata is sitting here beside me wondering if its future is doomed....any way, the Aztec is way too symmetrical, it needs to be a more haphazard secondary pattern.
> 
> Looks promising though, I am looking forward to getting one of these here in the UK.


have no fear ...Painting templates are on the way. at least enough to get you started


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got my pre-order e-mail from CultTVMan this afternoon. Made the order and added a Vulcan shuttle while I was at it.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Fozzie - got the same email too so I ordered two. This should be a fun kit. Any of you guys planning on lighting it up? I bought a whole bunch of white, green, red and blue LED's from China by ebay and these lights are great. So I was thinking about doing the Enterprise. Just a thought! 

So I wonder when CultTVMan is going to get the Creature in. 

Fozzie, I'm also currently working on the shuttle. Painting this weekend and almost done. Got to love Steve!  I have bought so much stuff from him in the past 2 years!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Since I JUST finished a 6 month build on a lit 1:350 refit I think I'm just going to leave this one in the dark. :drunk:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I'd pay double the price for the kit if the panel lines were not so doggone big. If only they could be nice and tight like a Tamiya plane model....


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what is it with the science fiction genre that modeling companies think that the panel likes have to be (at scale) 8 feet deep by 4 feet wide?

How is it that other modeling companies make such fine detail but with the Enterprise, they're just dumbfounded? "ummmm, let's make trenches instead of lines!"

AND NO DOCKING BAY DETAIL??? (lazy)

Are there lines in the shuttlebay?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

The lines on the NSEA Protector are very fine.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> what is it with the science fiction genre that modeling companies think that the panel likes have to be (at scale) 8 feet deep by 4 feet wide?
> How is it that other modeling companies make such fine detail but with the Enterprise, they're just dumbfounded? "ummmm, let's make trenches instead of lines!"
> AND NO DOCKING BAY DETAIL??? (lazy)End Quote
> 
> ...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Jafo said:


> OMG, can you quit complaing for 1 second and say thanks for a nice kit? Of course you CAN open you OWN business and TRY to make the most accurate model ever. Of course you will have to charge hundreds and sell almost none of them........



In that case just leave the panel lines off altogether and save some money.
I'd rather draw them on with a sharp pencil than have those crappy trenches...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Jafo said:


> Magesblood said:
> 
> 
> > what is it with the science fiction genre that modeling companies think that the panel likes have to be (at scale) 8 feet deep by 4 feet wide?
> ...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

never ordering from mega hobby again


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Jafo said:


> OMG, can you quit complaing for 1 second and say thanks for a nice kit? Of course you CAN open you OWN business and TRY to make the most accurate model ever. Of course you will have to charge hundreds and sell almost none of them........


Well, I'm guessing there are many more that are underwhelmed by this kit (myself included), but you are getting what you are paying for - in terms of quality, essentially a snap-together kit for $15. Sure it might be a fun kit for some, but for the accurizing enthusiast, not so much. Like others, I will be happy with hyper-accurizing my 1/350.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the 1/350 version as well, and as far as detail, there are many outlets to spiff the kit up as much as you want. For most of us hobby enthusiasts, being detailed down to the last rivet is something we really dont care about. I love the 1/1000 kit, and with a little paint and the decals, the ship will look great in my office next to the other 1/1000 kits. I used the decals on the 1/350th, and to me the ship looks great. To Round 2, my hats off to you for releasing a great little kit. Keep them coming, as I am looking forward to many more of your great kits.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

so, why not just fill in the "trenches" if they offend you so?

I mean it's not rocket surgery


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hmmm. While I'm disappointed that the grid lines are more like trenches, I guess filling and penciling them in is a reasonable solution. Guess I'll have to wait to see for myself...


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Me too, I just bought two from SSM.

...They will be mine, oh yes....they _will_ be mine


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> what is it with the science fiction genre that modeling companies think that the panel likes have to be (at scale) 8 feet deep by 4 feet wide?
> 
> How is it that other modeling companies make such fine detail but with the Enterprise, they're just dumbfounded? "ummmm, let's make trenches instead of lines!"
> 
> ...


Dude, your claims are not founded.
Can you see the recessed panel lines in the docking bay doors?
They are about some of the finest/thinest I've seen.

If the defector grid line are too big for your taste, its not for lack of capability on their part.

You are free to fill them it and make them how you want.

I agree with JAFO. How about simply thanking the guys for making a affordable refit.

The resin kit by Alliance is available at Federation Models and seems to be more to your liking.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

maybe you're confusing a gripe with all-out boycott of the kit.

I just think they could have done a little better with the panels. In the pics, I couldn't make out any raised detail on the shuttlebay. My mistake.

Please don't misunderstand, I'm ecstatic there's a 1/1000 scale kit of the Refit!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Agreed. 
Just let me gripe a little to fellow enthusiasts.

I'll be getting this kit for sure.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

guys, remember this kit isnt aimed at us, despite what the questionnaires at wf and online might seem to indicate. we are the "canaries in the coal mines" for sales potential. the real audience is the "general public"/ "occasional modeler", who would have griped about the panel lines being almost invisible had they have been made to scale. theres a lot more of them than there are of us!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

To me there seems to be a lot of picky people here

I for one like the deep grid lines. I have an Alliance kit, While the detail work is great on the kit as soon as I put primer on it almost all the deflector lines were gone, so I have to rescribe them a little deeper a least with the plastic kit the detail will show better.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

The panel lines aren't that deep. The parts however are very hard to snap in place. You risk breaking the part.

There are too many pins and locators in the saucer. It's easy to get it misaligned. 

The numbers are off for the pylons.

Aside from one or two things - one of them huge (the impulse crystal), it went together like a breeze


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> The panel lines aren't that deep. The parts however are very hard to snap in place. You risk breaking the part.
> 
> There are too many pins and locators in the saucer. It's easy to get it misaligned.
> 
> ...


I did, I cracked one of the clear parts when I snapped it into place. It is the magnatomic flux chiller you snap into the inner nacelle assembly.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just cut the pins on the impulse crystal and glued it in. My nacelle clear grills went in fine


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

and what's the deal with that observation lounge window?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I do have to say that the ship without the bottom or the top of the secondary hull would look killer as a ship. Is someone could find a way to flatten out the top and bottom and make it angular like that...


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

A buddy of mine picked up three of them, ended up giving two of them away as birthday gifts to good friends. Kept one. Will pick up more. First thing I'm doing with it is a two ship display of the ERTL Excelsior with the new refit since they are both 1/1000 scale. I told my Hobbytown to get themselves in gear and get this kit in as well as the Pegasus Hobbies Protector.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> I do have to say that the ship without the bottom or the top of the secondary hull would look killer as a ship. Is someone could find a way to flatten out the top and bottom and make it angular like that...



Dude, your signature line about Shia LeBoob is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I know this is something of a stupid comment, but having just finished working on my 1:350 refit for 6 months, the new 1:1000 model is so small! It's amusing to see the same parts...so tiny! 

I was going to hold off on this one for awhile, but with so little painting to do this really could be a weekend project and I could use a break from working on my TOS bridge...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> I know this is something of a stupid comment, but having just finished working on my 1:350 refit for 6 months, the new 1:1000 model is so small! It's amusing to see the same parts...so tiny!
> 
> I was going to hold off on this one for awhile, but with so little painting to do this really could be a weekend project and I could use a break from working on my TOS bridge...


You are correct. Very little painting. Check out my link. There are tests of the aztec decals as well
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283619


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That looks like a nice little kit. But I gotta say that one thing that really stands out looking at the parts is that the grids lines on the saucer are etched way too deeply and widely for the scale. They're supposed to be seams, not crevasses.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> You are correct. Very little painting. Check out my link. There are tests of the aztec decals as well
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283619


your photos are unavailable.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Warped9 said:


> That looks like a nice little kit. But I gotta say that one thing that really stands out looking at the parts is that the grids lines on the saucer are etched way too deeply and widely for the scale. They're supposed to be seems, not crevasses.


Just by looking at the narked plastic, I will agree with the assessment that the grid is too pronounced for the scale.
As someone pointed out, when they painted their 'Alliance' refit, the seams disappeared in the paint and have to be rescribed.

So as a kit designer, you can't win.

I say, finish the model, get the decals on, and THEN, people can comment on the size of the grid lines.

Many times in modeling, not everything looks right until until its done and in perspective.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> I say, finish the model, get the decals on, and THEN, people can comment on the size of the grid lines.
> 
> Many times in modeling, not everything looks right until until its done and in perspective.


I'm with you on that one. I think the decals will make them look less pronounced.

I have just finished priming mine.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> your photos are unavailable.


what do you mean? The link has pics on it and at the bottom my last blog has the tests of the decals on the saucer and deflector


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I JUST got my refit like 5 minutes ago. I opened it, and I agree the seam lines are a tad big, but not bad at all I think. Especially after paint, they probably NEED to be that big. They look a lot worse in photos than they actually are. I will try to take pictures today with my DSLR and write up a review. If anyone is interested that is.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> what do you mean? The link has pics on it and at the bottom my last blog has the tests of the decals on the saucer and deflector


I'm seeing the same thing. All of the pictures and links say: "This image or video has been moved or deleted. Photobucket".


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

Same here.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW - got mine in the mail yesterday. I think this is a awsome kit and as soon as I finish the Vulcan shuttle I'll start the Enterprise. I like it. Today I've been cleaning up the shuttle and getting ready to put the decals on. So maybe tomorrow I will start the Enterprise. And I am very impressed with the decals.:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> I'm seeing the same thing. All of the pictures and links say: "This image or video has been moved or deleted. Photobucket".


can you see it now


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Is there a 1:1000 1701-A version as well?


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Raist3001 said:


> Is there a 1:1000 1701-A version as well?


NO!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - question? When I put it together and fill all the seams, I want to give it a good base coat like using peral white with a touch of greenish/blue. Now with doing that, when I put the decals on will it completly cover the base coat? Or will it make it more defined as shown in the movie? I just don't like seams.:freak:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Raist3001 said:


> Is there a 1:1000 1701-A version as well?





miraclefan said:


> NO!!!


Dang it. I have seen box art from meggahobby that shows the refit-A. I was excited when I saw it and ordered from them. Of course I received the refit.

http://www.megahobby.com/1-1000startrekussenterprisencc1701asnapkit.aspx


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Looks like they were using box art derived from the 1/350th kit. I think Round 2 used that in their initial announcement.


----------

